# 2016 Audi RS7 Performance Differences vs. standard



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Does anyone know the differences between the RS7 Performance and the standard RS7?

560 hp/516 torque to 605 hp/517 torque and a $20,100 difference in MSRP.

The APR tune is $2,999.99 for the standard RS7, and per their website:

"The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade gives you higher peak numbers of 674 HP/700 FT-LBS on 93 (R+M)/2 octane and up to 728 HP/744 FT-LBS on 100 (R+M)/2 octane race fuel. As much as +162 HP and +223 FT-LBS of torque are available through the power band!"

Not sure if the $20k is worth it. Anything else distinct that is only available on the RS7 Performance?


----------



## tonymission (Jan 26, 2016)

I thought performance was just tuned higher plus the ceramic brakes.
So i guess the math would make sense ... Brakes + tune.
Can anyone confirm there is nothing different internally?


----------



## der Scherzkeks (Apr 17, 2006)

The Order Guide does a pretty good job of highlighting the differences. To me, the RS 7 performance seems like a bargain compared to RS 7 with an aftermarket tune if you are already decking out your RS 7.
21-inch wheels (RS 7 = 20-inch wheels)
Carbon exterior kit (RS 7 = body-color)
Carbon mirrors (RS 7 = not available)
Ceramic Brakes (RS 7 = not available)
Carbon engine cover (RS 7 = not available)
190mph top speed limiter (RS 7 = 174mph)
Power door closers (RS 7 = optional)
DRC (RS 7 = optional)
Sport exhaust (RS 7 = optional)
605hp (RS 7 = 560hp)


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

It is also a HUGE bargain compared to a Panamera Turbo S,configured my RS7 Performance was Can$750000!! less than the Panny TTS,so I can buy a new TTRS as well!!
With the absence of the RS6 over here this is all the practical/family hauler/sports car anyone would ever need


----------

